# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ DUBLEX

## crown

ΨΑΧΝΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ DUBLEX 35 η 100 WATT
TO ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...........!!!!

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι εγώ το ψάχνω. Για 100άρι.

----------


## FANTASY RADIO ATHENS

παιδια εχω σχεδια για 100 και 35 watt ντουμπεξ θα τα ανεβασω σε λιγο,επεισης,υπαρχει το -ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες-εκδοσεις ιων που εχει μεσα τα παντα,δηλαδη πομπους fm-am -ντουμπεξ και αλλα,θα το βρειτε απο την εταιρεια του,συμπληγαδων 7 περιστερι,τηλ.210 5747729

----------


## itta-vitta

Να 'σαι καλά φίλε που προθυμοποιήθηκες να βοηθήσεις. Αλλά μην κάνεις τον κόπο να το ανεβάσεις γιατί κατά πάσα πιθανότητα πρόκειται για το βιβλίο του Παπακωνσταντίνου, το οποίο είναι για την πυρά, όπως είπε κάποιος εδώ στο σάιτ. Και κάποιος άλλος είπε οτι ο συγγραφέας είναι να για να τον γ.μ.ς και να τον δέρνεις. Το βιβλίο είναι όλο λάθη. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εφ' όσον έχεις υποστεί οικονομική βλάβη, πρέπει να στρέφεσαι εναντίον του συγραφέα δικαστικά και να απαιτείς αποζημίωση, για να προσέχουν τι γράφουν. Κι αν δεν το γνωρίζει του το λέμε εμείς "ότι τα υλικά κοστίζουν και μάλιστα ακριβά".

----------


## sakis

ναι εεεε ενδιαφερον !!!!! μπορουμε να θεσπισουμε το ιδιο και για τα κυκλωματα που παρουσιαζονται στο φορουμ ????? χα χα χα χ χα χα χα χα ......

μια αλλη λυση θα ηταν η αναζητηση του σχεδιου απο την ιδια την εταιρια μια και ο ιδιος ο αγαπητος δουβλιδης σημερα φτιαχνει λαμπατα για τον αγιο πετρο και μαλιστα τσακωνεται για την κατασκευτη τους μαζι με τον Μιχαλη Σπερτο .....

παρολα αυτα η εταιρια του παραγει ακομα μηχανηματα και την εχουν εξαγορασει οι υπαλληλοι του  οποτε μαλλον θα κοιταξω να βρω την διευθυνση και να σας την δωσω .

----------


## weather1967

Σάκη καποιος συναδελφος τις προαλλες ειπε οτι ο ανθρωπος ζει και βασιλευει  :Biggrin: ,και χαιρεται αν παει καποιος και του ζητηση να του φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη η ενα τροφοδοτικο ,εσυ τον ταξιδεψες στον Αγιο Πετρο κιολας χα χα χα !! .Τελικα τι γινεται ξερει κανεις σιγουρα ? ειναι οδοιπορος σε αλλη γη σε αλλα μερη ? η ειναι σε ενα υπογειο και φτιαχνει ακομα κατασκευές ?

----------


## sakis

αν μιλαμε για τον δουβλιδη εχει συχωρεθει ...νομιζω κανα 5 χρονια ισως και παραπανω ....  δουβλιδης ειναι ο ανθρωπος που εφτιαχνε τους dublex ..... τουλαχιστον αυτο λενε οι υπαλληλοι του στην εταιρια του στην φιλαδελφεια

----------


## weather1967

Ναι βρε συ για τον Δουβλίδη λεμε στα Φιλαδελφεια που ειχε τα 2 μαγαζια ενα γωνιακο και ενα πιο μεσα ,αλλα προχθες εγινε παλι κουβεντα για τον Δουβλιδη ,και ενα αλλο μελος μου ειπε οτι ζει ο ανθρωπος και εχει ενα υπογειο και χαιρεται αν παει καποιος και του φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη η ενα τροφοδοτικο,εγω ειχα παει το 1985 και ειχα αγορασει 2 ενισχυτες απο το γωνιακο μαγαζι του και ηταν τοτε καμια 55 αρια χρονών πανω κατω  ,αρα λεω τωρα θα ειναι καμια 75 + ,αρα λεω μπορει για χομπυ και οχι μονον ,να φτιαχνει ακομα τιποτα ενισχυτές ο ανθρωπος ,αλλα εφοσον μου λες οτι σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει πια ,μαλλον ο αλλος φιλος δεν θα γνωριζε καλα.

----------


## PARKER

> Ναι βρε συ για τον Δουβλίδη λεμε στα Φιλαδελφεια που ειχε τα 2 μαγαζια ενα γωνιακο και ενα πιο μεσα ,αλλα προχθες εγινε παλι κουβεντα για τον Δουβλιδη ,*και ενα αλλο μελος μου* ειπε οτι ζει ο ανθρωπος και εχει ενα υπογειο και χαιρεται αν παει καποιος και του φτιαξει ενα ενισχυτη η ενα τροφοδοτικο,εγω ειχα παει το 1985 και ειχα αγορασει 2 ενισχυτες απο το γωνιακο μαγαζι του και ηταν τοτε καμια 55 αρια χρονών πανω κατω ,αρα λεω τωρα θα ειναι καμια 75 + ,αρα λεω μπορει για χομπυ και οχι μονον ,να φτιαχνει ακομα τιποτα ενισχυτές ο ανθρωπος ,αλλα εφοσον μου λες οτι σιγουρα δεν υπαρχει πια ,μαλλον ο αλλος φιλος δεν θα γνωριζε καλα.



Ο antonis_p έγραφε για τον Δουβλίδη.
Παρεπιπτόντως, τη προηγούμενη βδομάδα βρήκα στο πατρικό μου το 35άρη doyblex που διαμόρφωνα (τέλη ΄70) στα μεσαία. :Sad:

----------


## weather1967

Αλλος μπαρουτοκαπνισμενος ο Στάθης ο Πarker  :Wink: 
Σταθη ανοιξε τον και βγαλε photos αν μπορεις κοντινα πλανα και πανω και κατω το κυκλωμα ,και με την βοηθεια σου στις τιμες των υλικών ,τα παιδια μπορουν να καταλαβουν το σχεδιο και να το φτιαξουν.
Εμενα δυστυχώς και οι 2 πηγανε υπερ πιστεως και πατριδος τοτε χα χα χα τους πηρε το βανακη με το κοκκινο συρίτη γυρω - γυρω ,την εποχη του αλωνισματος . :Lol:

----------


## PARKER

:Smile:  :Smile: 
Δυστυχώς επειδή είναι σε αποθήκη αν τον ανοίω δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να πεταχτεί  απο μέσα. :Lol: 
Δυστυχώς δε μπόρεσα να βρώ τίποτα άλλο, εκτός απο 2 EL34.
Πού είναι οι άλλες λαμπίτσες μου, οι αραιόφυλλοί μου, οι μετασχηματιστές μου???? :Angry:  :Angry:

----------


## antonis_p

> αν μιλαμε για τον δουβλιδη εχει συχωρεθει ...νομιζω κανα 5 χρονια ισως και παραπανω .... δουβλιδης ειναι ο ανθρωπος που εφτιαχνε τους dublex ..... τουλαχιστον αυτο λενε οι υπαλληλοι του στην εταιρια του στην φιλαδελφεια



Σακη, τελευταία φορά τον είδα πριν από ενα χρόνο, και μάλιστα είχε κόψει και το τσιγάρο και είχε ξανανοιώσει.

----------


## sakis

παιδες δεν εχω ιδεα ....μενω με το στομα ανοιχτο ..... αυτες ηταν οι πληροφοριες απο τους υπαλληλους του ....θα το ξανατσεκαρω απο βδομαδα

----------


## bob

Οι DUBLEX είναι αντιγραφή των ιταλικων GELOSO.
εδω.http://www.chambonino.com/geloso.html
καλημερα...............

----------


## sakis

hei guys  !!!!! ο Δουβλιδης ΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΕΙ  ΑΠΛΑ Η ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ !!!!! δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως εγινε αυτο ......

Προφανως οι υπαλληλοι του δεν θελα να μου πουνε ....δεν μπορω να φανταστω γιατι ....

ΤΣΠ ο ανθρωπος ειναι μια χαρα ....δεν παιζει ταυλι με τον μιχαλη απλα εχει βγει στη συνταξη και δεν ασχολειται  ετσι μου ειπαν στην εκθεση στο μεκ οπου πηγα και την βρηκα επειικως απαισια ...... πιατα πιατα πιατα κεραιες κεραιες κεραιες  καμερες καμερες καμερες ....τιποτα καινουργιο ...τιποτα ενδιαφερον ....

αυτα..................

----------


## Thanos10

Ρε τι μου θυμησατε με αυτους τους ενισχυτες τους ειχα δουλεψει και τους δυο καπου εχω το σχεδιο του DUBLEX ο μικρος ειχε 2 EL34 στην εξοδο και προενισχυση ECC83 δεν θυμαμε καλα πρεπει να ειχε και μια EF86 ηταν ο καλυτερος της εποχης για διαμορφωση και μικροφωνικες εγκαταστασεις.

----------

